# 45 Away from 1000!



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Been so great so far the new faces and enthusiasm towards chicken raising. If you know a friend who raises chickens please send them a quick note to join, really excited to reach 1000 members.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Just checked ... drumroll please ...

Members: 1,000 

Welcome!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome!...


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Just amazing and we just celebrated our first month of being online.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Outstanding. What a great idea and better execution! Congratulations!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, well done everyone. then again it is a great site


----------

